# The Russian Turbo Jet Train



## George K (Feb 21, 2016)

http://interestingengineering.com/russians-built-turbo-jet-train-in-1960s/

Too much fuel used, too dangerous in a derailment.

Still, pretty cool freaky looking.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 21, 2016)

That article mentioned, but didn't link to any information about, the American equivalent: the New York Central M-497.


----------



## George K (Feb 21, 2016)

trainman74 said:


> That article mentioned, but didn't link to any information about, the American equivalent: the New York Central M-497.


Yep. That was the first attempt, according to Wikipedia. It reached 184 mph, and a later version reached 255 mph! Wiki says the Russian Soviet version was from 1970.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbojet_train

More here: http://englishrussia.com/2014/05/26/abandoned-and-rusty-soviet-turbo-jet-train/


----------



## Chaz (Feb 21, 2016)

The 2nd link has great pics .. But requires multiple clicks.

Lost in railway dreamland!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 21, 2016)

And if those are "straight pipe" jets, that bad boy is going to be *LOUD* (like a good jet should be)!


----------



## George K (Feb 21, 2016)

Chaz said:


> Lost in railway dreamland!


If you insist...

http://englishrussia.com/2015/02/13/bi-level-double-decker-trains-from-moscow-to-st-petersburg/3/

Bilevel cars:






The restrooms:






Sleeper?






Diner:






"And this is the café car - or as they call it in Russia a "restaurant car". It's also is bi-level car with the second floor is table only area."


----------



## railiner (Feb 22, 2016)

Very interesting info....thanks for posting!

The closest thing to that nowadays, is the jet engines on railcars that are used for snow-melting in a few places.... 

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a19051/jet-engine-snow-blowers-demolish-snow/


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 1, 2016)

That double decker Russian train is calling me. That looks nice. So much nicer then anything over here


----------

